# How to wear out 3 goldens



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Love the huddle, the uniforms and their wooly coats
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sounds like grams got a break!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Great set of photos


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This is the first thing I looked at after turning on my PC today, it brought a huge smile to my face! Thanks for sharing. Absolutely beautiful pics ( do you rent your grandson out? )


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Gorgeous pics and some fantastic shots as well. I think after all of that even I would be exhausted.


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs and what great pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, beautiful goldens, handsome grandson. 

Looks like they all had a great time, must have been fun watching.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Luke is adorable, and the opposing team isn't bad looking, either! What fun for you to watch!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Now how much fun is that!!! And all of your pictures are heart warming...thanks for the big smile. There's something very special about kids & golden's...that joy of life really shines through. I know I always look forward to having the neighborhood kids over to play with Woody. Your grandson and your dogs portray what life is all about...enjoy the simple things.

Pete


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pics! Gorgeous dogs and such a handsome grandson! You must be so proud!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wonderful photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, love the action!
Beautiful dogs and their boy!
Hey, I think your fence looks wonderful too...Might have to use your idea for myself!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great pictures!

Can I also ask what kind of ball is that? Beamer boy is obsessed with Soccer and I'd love to get him that ball for Christmas!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

The "Game Over" picture is my favorite. I loved all the pictures! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree, gorgeous dogs and grandson.  Good to see my boys aren't the only ones obsessed with soccer. If they see the ball they can't wait ..... Cooper especially and I love that because it tires him out too! Makes for a peaceful lull after


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Rainheart said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> Can I also ask what kind of ball is that? Beamer boy is obsessed with Soccer and I'd love to get him that ball for Christmas!


It is a Chuckit Ball we got at Petsmart. The only ball they can't destroy, my grandson loves to kick his soccer ball around the yard but the dogs go crazy trying to play and they have popped every ball we've ever had. This one seems indestructible! They can all play and they are all very happy.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Fun!! For all involved. Even for strangers like me who look at the pics and can feel the love and fun


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

WOW! What gorgeous photos Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you for sharing...those three babies sure are gorgeous! Lovely coats, awesome photos! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

These are fantastic photos...nothing better than a little boy and his pals.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs and cute grandson!

I'm REALLY jealous of your fenced yard like that. REALLY.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

sameli102 said:


> It is a Chuckit Ball we got at Petsmart. The only ball they can't destroy, my grandson loves to kick his soccer ball around the yard but the dogs go crazy trying to play and they have popped every ball we've ever had. This one seems indestructible! They can all play and they are all very happy.


Thank you! I'm going to get this for Christmas for Beamer boy!!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Chris - Great set of images of your athletic gang! Looks like they had a blast.
Sure wish I had a yard fenced in like that.

Very nice.


----------

